# كتب في ميكانيكا السيارات من الف الى ياء



## génei (6 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/folder/Hd4qBi8g/___.html


----------



## usefkory (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بورك فيك يا رجل


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كتب جيدة سلمت يداك


----------



## chatze58 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*بورك فيك....machkooor*


----------



## génei (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو منكم الدعاء لي ابي المريض قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(من كتم علم الجمه الله لجام من نار يوم القيامه)


----------



## ابو ربحي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
رائع جدا ان تقدم هذه المجموعة للاخوة ,,,لقد حصلت على نسخة من هذه الكتب قبل فترة طويلة وقرأت بعض منها وهو منهاج سعودي مترجم عن الالمانية به معلومات كثيرة ورائعة وفي النهاية تجد ان لديك مخزون علمي وعملي جراء استيعابك لقراءة ما ورد في تلك الكتب كل حسب عنوانه سواء في تشخيص أعطال المحرك او نظام التوجيه او الفرامل ,,في النهاية تجد ان قد حصلت على ما تريده وطبعا العلم لا نهاية له ولكنك تشعر بانك تملك الكثير.
بارك الله فيك اخي ووفقك لما فيه الخير دوما.


----------



## black88star (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يديك الف عافية متشكررين 
عوآفي


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ابو فتحي 1 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## mahmoud amat (22 أكتوبر 2011)

افادك الله و علمك وهداك الى علم كثير جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك


----------



## الهيثم البازي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير كله وعف الله والدك وكل مبتلى


----------



## saad_srs (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2012)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم فالق الحب و النوي التواب سطيع النور ذو الجلال و الإكرام أن اللهم اشف والده وايانا و كل مسلم و عافه و عافنا من شر مايجد و نجد و نحاذر ، اشف انت الشافي شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
آمين 
و صلي اللهم على الحبيب المصطفي و على آله و صحبه و التابعين الي يوم الدين باحسان


----------



## almontaser555 (29 يوليو 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ايديك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ودالعفاض (31 يناير 2013)

عاوز مشروع تخرج عن أنواع الطلمبات في ماكينات الاحتراق الداخلي

ســــــــــــــــــاعدونــــــــــــي​


----------



## hosam1973 (13 أغسطس 2013)

ياريس بيقول ان الملف غير صالح متغير 4shared


----------

